# burns and blacks



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

I have read that black morels like burned over areas, especially pines. I have about 3000 acres of burned over pines around here. Can anyone tell me if there is an amount of time I should wait after the burn before morels show up? one day? a week?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

The first year after the burn is when to look. If it burns in the Summer, Fall or Winter, that following spring is the best time. In Michigan, where I'm at, Jack Pine burns are about the only ones that produce.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

If you are looking around the Augusta area, I have never found a black morel in over 10 years of hunting them here.


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

pastorj said:


> If you are looking around the Augusta area, I have never found a black morel in over 10 years of hunting them here.


thanks for the heads up. The Corps has burned thousands of acres at the lake and my head was spinning trying to decide where to look. I am going to the Georgia mountains in the next weeks do you know if there are blacks up there. How about Ramps are they up there?


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

The key here is fire morels. Their life cycle is connected to fire, whereas natural black morels are not. Since large scale fires occur almost exclusively out west, you won’t find any of those species east of the Rockies.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

In OK they can and do come up a day or two after the burn. These are grays and yellows and not blacks. I have found them with the tops singed or burnt looking that were just under the surface when the burn happened. Some of these areas they burn every single year. If weather and moisture cooperate it happens


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

we hunt fire morels here in az, about 1 year to 4 years is the life cycle of a burn area, but you gotta have favorable conditions and the right kinds of trees, i have been taught to look for conifers, we even had a flush in the fall here a few years ago, as always depends on the weather


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

I have found black morels north of Atlanta so I’m sure they Could be found in N. Georgia, but I would focus on yellows since their season should be peaking now. Remember black morels will normally arrive about 2 weeks before the first greys.


----------



## MorelDude88 (Mar 1, 2018)

pastorj said:


> I have found black morels north of Atlanta so I’m sure they Could be found in N. Georgia, but I would focus on yellows since their season should be peaking now. Remember black morels will normally arrive about 2 weeks before the first greys.


do you look for different ground temps for blacks as well?


----------



## tundraking (Jun 3, 2013)

morchellica said:


> The key here is fire morels. Their life cycle is connected to fire, whereas natural black morels are not. Since large scale fires occur almost exclusively out west, you won’t find any of those species east of the Rockies.


Some of my largest finds of "fire morels" aka what we still call black morels, have been the year after burns here in Northern Minnesota and north into Canada. So it definitely occurs east of the Rockies. But they are still tied to pine forests.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

MorelDude88 said:


> do you look for different ground temps for blacks as well?


Afraid I don’t keep track of ground temps although I need to start but I just can’t remembe me to take the gauge with me.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Season is not quite finished in the CSRA. These were found yesterday afternoon.


----------

